
Ask HN: Is it possible to implement a fair bonus system? - a_imho
One, where the people contributing the most gets rewarded, robust in face of minmaxing and manipulation, facilitates cooperation over competition, does not breed bad blood and jealousy and (obviously) motivates people to perform better?
======
nabla9
Bengt Holmström and Oliver Hart were awarded Nobel price in Economics in their
work in contract theory 2016. That includes performance-based pay.

Here is short introduction to the subject:

[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/pe...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/10/performance-
pay-nobel.html)

Nobel lecture: [https://www.nobelprize.org/uploads/2018/06/holmstrom-
lecture...](https://www.nobelprize.org/uploads/2018/06/holmstrom-lecture.pdf)

This is super interesting subject.

